# Bridgestone MB-S



## migeorgeco (Aug 17, 2005)

I picked this up today and wondering if anybody knows much about these bikes. I did read a little info regarding MB-S's posted here from a few years ago, but it's not much. I liked it enough for a "go to the store and won't cry too much if it gets stolen" bike.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

That about sums it up.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

The MB-S was somewhat of a rare bird. Might be the only Grant Peterson (and Bridgestone) bike to have ever come with a suspension fork. It's ironic that it's now been replaced with a rigid fork. 

I think it was a decent quality bike, probably equivalent to an MB-2 or 3.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Might be the only Grant Peterson (and Bridgestone) bike to have ever come with a suspension fork.


Cool! What did it come with?

That is indeed an oddity in Grants world.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Cool! What did it come with?
> 
> That is indeed an oddity in Grants world.


I don't know if it is the same bike, but the catalog on Sheldon's site shows a 1994 MB-3 SuS model with LX on it and a Quadra 10. If that is what this came with, the rigid fork was an upgrade.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

sgltrak said:


> Quadra 10. If that is what this came with, the rigid fork was an upgrade.


Agreed....rft:

:yesnod:


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

migeorgeco said:


> I liked it enough for a "go to the store and won't cry too much if it gets stolen" bike.


If really that's the way you feel, I've got $10 burning a hole in my pocket ...


----------



## Linnaeus (May 17, 2009)

I have an MB-5, and the component group isn't as good (400-LX w/ Deore thumbies) but it is a great riding bike. I had to put on some wider bars (580mm I think) and now it is much better in rock gardens. It has really surprised me with how nimble the bike is and how well it rides compared to other bikes of the day. Hands down, I think it out handles anything else near it's price range.

The Thomson post is probably overkill for your bike!


----------



## areitz (Nov 14, 2004)

*Same but different...*

I had the same bike in high school. It's a 1993.5 model year. Mine came with a mix of XT and LX components and a pretty racey setup (low/flat bars, light wheelset, etc). In 2001, did a number of upgrades, then I sold it to a friend. Bought it back recently and here's what I've done with it since...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6468818


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

The frame is the lugged version which was on the MB-1, 2 and 3 bike; lower models were TIG welded. And it was a mid year 1993 introduction to have a B'stone with a suspension fork for for those that wanted them. The following year, most Bridgestones came with suspension forks - the exception being the MB-1 which had a suspension stem.


----------

